# California Vacation Club - Desert Breezes, Palm Desert



## seema (May 3, 2009)

I own a 2 bedroom unit (floating week (prime time)) at this resort. This resort is a TPI (?administered) resort. 

My questions:

1. I am not sure if that means I am automatically a member of TIP, or not (ie I pay only the maintenance fees and taxes for the resort week).

2. I pay taxes separately from the maintenance fees. I do not remember getting a county tax bill/invoice recently. How can I check if my tax payments are upto date, or not (I have not kept my taxation statements from previous years).

3. Can I make a reservation a year in advance (and then deposit with II), or not? I ask this question because I received some literature from TPI last year suggesting I can make a reservation only 6 months in advance, but the TPI customer service agent a few months ago told me that for the purpose of depositing with II (or RCI), I can reserve my unit 1 year in advance.

4. I can trade a week within TPI (I have done it in the past), II (I deposit and trade that week quite frequently) and RCI. The question is about reserving a week at my resort through TPI, and then depositing with RCI (I am not/ have never been a RCI member, but I am considering becoming one). I presume that the week can only be deposited as a week, not as points?


----------



## walumb01 (Aug 24, 2010)

You are a member of TPI as an owner of a desert breezes week.  You have to get an account set up with them.  You need your D.Breezes owner number and then call TPI with that information

Probably need to contact Riverside County for your taxes.  You need to know one of the identification numbers to look it up online at the county website  

You can reserve your week 13 months in advance

I don't know why you couldn't do points for deposit even though they aren't affiliated with the rci points system


----------

